# People can't hear me on Ventrilo... I have vista



## v1r1s (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, I can hear other people on Ventrilo but they can't hear me... I'm sure I am doing something wrong because I have never setup in Vista before and on XP my mic worked fine. Any kind of info would be very appreciated and I'm sure it will be a simple fix and yes i have the mic in the right jack. Thanks!


----------



## v1r1s (Mar 28, 2006)

anyone know what i should do ?


----------

